# Dash Cams



## GranGeneral (Nov 7, 2015)

So, what is your take on dash cams while Ubering? I feel it serves as security and safety.. But is it legal in Corpus Christi to record your passengers? It did play a major role for our fellow Uber driver that was punched by that Taco Bell exec... What do you think?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't have a dash cam. But if I got one, it would probably be to document my good behavior, not the passenger's misbehavior. It's not hard to prove you've been assaulted by a passenger. But without a cam, it might be difficult to prove you didn't fondle a female rider.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

I agree Coachman. I had a young lady fall asleep in the front seat in the middle of the ride. My interior cam is normally aimed at the back seats. I turned it to insure she was full frame for the reminder of the ride strictly for self protection.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

https://www.rcfp.org/reporters-recording-guide/state-state-guide


----------



## GranGeneral (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you borrowedtune
Thanks for the link. After reviewing I now understand that it IS legal to record in my vehicle .


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

I bought a dashcam when I was driving a taxi but haven't used it with Uber. Taxi's have dash cams that link directly to the city of Chicago. It is my understanding that stickers have to be placed to let people know that they are being videotaped. Are there not any lawyers that can help us on this forum?


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

GranGeneral said:


> Thank you borrowedtune
> Thanks for the link. After reviewing I now understand that it IS legal to record in my vehicle .


Local city laws to Corpus may be different, but I know TX is a "one party" state. Basically, as long as one party in the room/space/vehicle where the activity or conversation is held it is legal to record. So, you're good to go. Just if anyone else drives your car, make sure they are aware.

(My wife is a lawyer in TX, this begins her input to me about a dash cam when I asked her advice on Saturday) Dash cams are a great idea, especially since you are doing the "bar runs", it could help to keep you out of trouble if accused of inappropriate actions. (about notice to pax)..... it still may not hurt to print a small sign and tape it to your dash saying "Video and audio recording in progress" or even "For rider and driver safety, video recording is in progress" so that if you step out to open a door and a passenger is still inside, they are still technically "aware" of the recording. It's best to air on the side of caution, because if you step out, they could argue that the recording is "no longer admissible" if being used to defend yourself in court, because no party is aware of the recording. It's unlikely, but just putting up a small sign somewhere could keep that from happening because at that point an argument can be made by their lawyer that notice was made to all pax in the vehicle. BOOM! LAWYERED! (Yes, she actually said boom! lawyered!.... I love that woman)

**This should in no way be considered legal advise, but only informational.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

This is Georgia's relevant law:


> (2) Any person, through the use of any device, without the consent of all persons observed, to observe, photograph, or record the activities of another which occur in any private place and out of public view; provided, however, that it shall not be unlawful:
> (B) For an owner or occupier of real property to use for security purposes, crime prevention, or crime detection any device to observe, photograph, or record the activities of persons who are on the property or an approach thereto in areas where there is no reasonable expectation of privacy;


Basically, I can't videotape anyone without everyone's consent unless it's for security purposes, crime prevention, etc. Where it gets shady is the phrase "in areas where there is no reasonable expectation of privacy". My car isn't private if I'm in it, so I think I'm good - especially if the camera is in full view.


----------



## PS1983 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello, I am currently looking to start driving for Uber here in Las Vegas. I recently bought a new 2014 Toyota Carolla which I plan to use for this (my daily driver) and am working to get necessary accessories to minimize any safety concerns. Primarily, right now I am looking at dash cams. I have two friends that both drive for Uber, one in Los Angeles, the other formerly from Los Angeles now driving in Baltimore. Asking advice from them on what the best brand to get is, they both told me that neither of them use dash cams. Now of course, in a town like Las Vegas, I expect to find a lot of drunk/party people who can be unruly at times, but I feel like that extra security with a dash cam (especially one with dual lenses for the front and back) can go a long way, even with detecting other motorists doing illegal moves on the road.

But, as I am currently still at my present full-time job as a Tour Reservationist, I am simply looking to start slowly here before even thinking about applying as a driver. Just getting the pieces of the puzzle together first and the dash cam is one of those pieces. So my question to you out there, if there's any Las Vegas Uber drivers reading, do any of you use dash cams and if so, can you recommend a good reliable one for me? Currently, I have two saved on Amazon that look promising including one that has a dual lens

So again, anyone that drives for Uber here in Las Vegas, can you give some advice on some good dash cams?


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

PS1983 You might get better Vegas responses posting in the Las Vegas city thread. I use a Falcon F360 HD. Night vision for backseat isn't the greatest..but I drive primarily days. Also search Dashcams as there are numerous threads with good recommendations. Good luck in Vegas, see you on that City thread...


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

GranGeneral said:


> So, what is your take on dash cams while Ubering? I feel it serves as security and safety.. But is it legal in Corpus Christi to record your passengers? It did play a major role for our fellow Uber driver that was punched by that Taco Bell exec... What do you think?


I refuse to drive without my dual channel dashcam. They're so good and so inexpensive anymore that's it's foolhardy NOT to have one.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PS1983 said:


> I recently bought a new 2014 Toyota Carolla which I plan to use for this


I use a dual dashcam from ebay. There are many for cheap. But your 2014 car caught my eye. That's crazy.


----------



## PS1983 (Nov 26, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> PS1983 You might get better Vegas responses posting in the Las Vegas city thread. I use a Falcon F360 HD. Night vision for backseat isn't the greatest..but I drive primarily days. Also search Dashcams as there are numerous threads with good recommendations. Good luck in Vegas, see you on that City thread...


Thanks GrandpaD, this was my very first post and I did it during my lunch break so I haven't really had a chance to look fully on this forum at other sections so I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## PS1983 (Nov 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I use a dual dashcam from ebay. There are many for cheap. But your 2014 car caught my eye. That's crazy.


Hey RamzFanz, crazy in what way?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

JimS said:


> This is Georgia's relevant law:
> Basically, I can't videotape anyone without everyone's consent unless it's for security purposes, crime prevention, etc. Where it gets shady is the phrase "in areas where there is no reasonable expectation of privacy". My car isn't private if I'm in it, so I think I'm good - especially if the camera is in full view.


Bottom line here is it's your car. You can pretty much do whatever you like. After all, you're only using a cam to protect yourself and your ungrateful paxs. Put up a sign in your car informing of the security systems in your car and you're golden. Glad to hear you're onboard with dashcam technology.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I would not post a sign regarding a recording. They only way you can legally use the footage is for an insurance claim or police, if that was even necessary. The footage needs to be deleted if there isn't a claim. I bought one at Costco and returned it for these reasons. First the pax has no idea who you are or what you will do with the footage of them. Sure a cab company is different, not the same as one independent contractor. Same goes for a beware of dog sign. You are bringing awareness that your dog is dangerous and if something does happen, like a dog bite, you were aware of it potentially happening and didn't do enough to prevent it. It's not on the people people visiting your dog, its on the dog owner.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

PS1983 said:


> Hey RamzFanz, crazy in what way?


It's a 2014 that doesn't have _incredible_ fuel economy and reputation for ultra-low maintenance. You're gonna see your baby depreciate in value dramatically fast, and if you get in an accident there goes lots of money.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PS1983 said:


> Hey RamzFanz, crazy in what way?


How can you Uber for a profit in that? Payments? Interest? Higher Insurance? Depreciation? It must not produce a lot of actual net profit.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> They only way you can legally use the footage is for an insurance claim or police,


These are state based laws. I can film anyone I want and use it however I want as long as I'm in the recording also.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> These are state based laws. I can film anyone I want and use it however I want as long as I'm in the recording also.


There is now a very limited scope of what you can record and when. If we followed your law you could have a hidden cam as long as you were in it. Stand in front of a nuclear power plant a take a video. I don't know what the rules are for Super regarding videotaping, however these pax are customers, not friends.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> There is now a very limited scope of what you can record and when. If we followed your law you could have a hidden cam as long as you were in it. Stand in front of a nuclear power plant a take a video. I don't know what the rules are for Super regarding videotaping, however these pax are customers, not friends.


There is not a limited scope in many states. These are state laws, not federal, federal laws are lenient. My state is a single party state. If ONE person in the conversation is _aware_ of the recording, it is legal. Yes, I can have a hidden cam and I don't have to be "in it", as in visible, but present and part of the conversation or given permission by one of the parties. _Part of the conversation_ just means within earshot and they are aware of me, not that I have to talk or they need to talk to me. Yes, I can record a phone conversation I am in or have permission to record from a person in the conversation, meaning everyone knows they are on the line, not that they have to talk.

No one can legally stop you from recording a nuclear facility from public property. They will try, they will fail, the supreme court has been very clear on this subject. Same with military bases or police stations or, well, anything you want to film from public property. There is no expectation of privacy in public.

The only exception in my state that I am aware of is in courtrooms and the laws can be gray about profiting from the recording.

_An individual who is a party to a wire communication, or who has the consent of one of the parties to the communication, can lawfully record it or disclose its contents, unless the person is intercepting the communication for the purpose of committing a criminal or tortious act. Mo. Rev. Stat. § 542.402._


----------



## kbow18 (Jan 13, 2016)

I would hope there wouldn't be laws barring recording activities in your own vehicle.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

kbow18 said:


> I would hope there wouldn't be laws barring recording activities in your own vehicle.


There really aren't. Most states require only one person be privy to recording. On the other hand, there is no expectation of privacy in a cab, so record away!


----------



## UberHoyt (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey, while you sit here and argue the legality of whether or not you can record your passengers on video or voice do you realize that Uber has full access and your permission without consent of telling you when they are turning on your microphone and camera. Do you think they're getting your riders permission every time they do that?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberHoyt said:


> Hey, while you sit here and argue the legality of whether or not you can record your passengers on video or voice do you realize that Uber has full access and your permission without consent of telling you when they are turning on your microphone and camera. Do you think they're getting your riders permission every time they do that?


There's been no evidence (yet) that Uber has actually turned on any driver's mic or phone cam.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> https://www.rcfp.org/reporters-recording-guide/state-state-guide


This helped me. Thank you BorrowedTune for the link!!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> This helped me. Thank you BorrowedTune for the link!!


Bottom line is, if you want to install a dashcam in you car, do so. Be sure you go with a dual-channel model. Personally, I wouldn't dare drive U/L without a dashcam. That's a fool's errand.

It's your car and it's your safety. Protect both. Get a dual-channel cam. If paxs don't like it, they're free to call another driver...who will likely also have a cam.


----------



## Uber Lyft Dude (Jan 14, 2016)

I noticed my night pick ups are now a little bit more tamed on what they do. meaning they no longer assholes. yes it helps. I have the dual cam from falcon. It also adds safety to passengers.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

This is the one I ended up getting:
http://www.transcend-info.com/products/No-705

It's a dual lens with 1080P, GPS, G-sensor, night vision LEDs, WiFi streaming and micro SD card included for under $200.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Also have the Falcon 360.. had a drunk kid last night say, "Are you recording everything I'm saying?"

"Nope. Outside the vehicle only"

"Why are those two cameras facing me?"

"They're not *turns on display screen*, only outside the vehicle, no sound as well"

He dropped it after that lol shut him up real quick.

Here is PA we are a TWO-party consent state so for audio recording I would need to post a sign. I believe I can record interior video on my own but for sound I need duel consent. Regardless if sh*t goes down I'm swiveling those cameras around.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> This is the one I ended up getting:
> http://www.transcend-info.com/products/No-705
> 
> It's a dual lens with 1080P, GPS, G-sensor, night vision LEDs, WiFi streaming and micro SD card included for under $200.


Well done!


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I read an article about the exec who beat the driver up is now suing the driver for 5 million. I think the claim is he did not know he was being recorded. I will definitely check my state laws about it before installing one.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> I read an article about the exec who beat the driver up is now suing the driver for 5 million. I think the claim is he did not know he was being recorded. I will definitely check my state laws about it before installing one.


From what I gathered, the main complaint from Mr. Slappyhands and his lawyer is that the recording was posted on YouTube and made public. Many states have recently added "voyeurism" provisions to audio/video recording laws. In general, it's not a good idea for an uber driver to publically post dash cam footage on the internet in hopes of becoming a YouTube star.

The second complaint alleges that audio was recorded without consent from all parties (CA is a 2-party consent state). They even said they had no issue with video being recorded.

I hope this case goes to trial and isn't settled... would be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> I hope this case goes to trial and isn't settled... would be interesting to see what happens.


The amount needed for a settlement would be way more than any Uber driver could hope to pay, anyway. He's pretty much forced to take it to court and hope it gets ejected.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> I read an article about the exec who beat the driver up is now suing the driver for 5 million. I think the claim is he did not know he was being recorded. I will definitely check my state laws about it before installing one.


Why? It's your car and your safety. You don't need anyone's permission. That clod who roughed up the Uber driver is going to get laughed out of court.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Why? It's your car and your safety. You don't need anyone's permission. That clod who roughed up the Uber driver is going to get laughed out of court.


That's a nice ideal. Unfortunately, many states don't see it that way. As a two-party consent state, California is one such place. The crux of this case will certainly be determining whether or not the inside of an uber vehicle is considered a public space.


----------



## Nuhtzzzz (Sep 24, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> That's a nice ideal. Unfortunately, many states don't see it that way. As a two-party consent state, California is one such place. The crux of this case will certainly be determining whether or not the inside of an uber vehicle is considered a public space.


I don't agree, I don't think this case is gonna decide if the inside of your car is public, which it's my private vehicle and it isn't.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> That's a nice ideal. Unfortunately, many states don't see it that way. As a two-party consent state, California is one such place. The crux of this case will certainly be determining whether or not the inside of an uber vehicle is considered a public space.


Look, if you're concerned, all you have to do is turn off the audio recording. That's all there is to it. You don't need anyone's permission to protect yourself and keep safe.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I think NY and MA has the same law as CA. You are working as an independent contractor, for a company, for money. This is not a friend in your car having fun. I would definitely record everything, however the only people who see it are you and law enforcement, if necessary. You would need to delete all files that are not reported to law enforcement, like a convenience store or anywhere else with security cams. Once again the Super driver didn't know everything he needs to, which is why we are all here. I too would like to see the outcome. While the taco guy is a donkey, you can't cross that line. How much in damages? I could care less, certainly not what he is claiming. Once you exaggerate your damages you're usually all done with the judge.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I think NY and MA has the same law as CA. You are working as an independent contractor, for a company, for money. This is not a friend in your car having fun. I would definitely record everything, however the only people who see it are you and law enforcement, if necessary. You would need to delete all files that are not reported to law enforcement, like a convenience store or anywhere else with security cams. Once again the Super driver didn't know everything he needs to, which is why we are all here. I too would like to see the outcome. While the taco guy is a donkey, you can't cross that line. How much in damages? I could care less, certainly not what he is claiming. Once you exaggerate your damages you're usually all done with the judge.


The judge will likely chuckle, then kick this out of his/her courtroom.
It's pretty simple, the driver didn't have the pax's permission to record him. However, the pax didn't have the driver's permission to beat the shit out of him. So that's a wash. The pax simply needs to write a check for $25k to the driver and be done with this, which is likely what will happen.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The driver I think sued the pax initially for getting beat up and then the pax sued for the recording. This might be covered under an LLC business insurance policy, definitely not covered under any auto policy. If you have an LLC for this you should run it by your agent or server after you check the recordings law in your state or the states you work.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> The driver I think sued the pax initially for getting beat up and then the pax sued for the recording. This might be covered under an LLC business insurance policy, definitely not covered under any auto policy. If you have an LLC for this you should run it by your agent or server after you check the recordings law in your state or the states you work.


But the bottom line here is - you don't need anyone's permission to install safety equipment in your personal auto. I didn't and I won't.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You can install it, but you need to follow the law when you are being paid by a pax in your car. You're an independent contractor using your car to make money, same issue as with the TNC gap insurance. You don't need to follow the law when you are not working and you are driving alone or with friends. As long as you keep the files of a pax private you should be set.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> You can install it, but you need to follow the law when you are being paid by a pax in your car. You're an independent contractor using your car to make money, same issue as with the TNC gap insurance. You don't need to follow the law when you are not working and you are driving alone or with friends. As long as you keep the files of a pax private you should be set.


If one is concerned, simply turn off audio recording and all issues are addressed. I, on the other hand, record video and audio with a dual channel cam. I prefer to be safe. Remember, just because it's the law does not mean it's right.


----------



## Wdsniderman (Jan 2, 2016)

GranGeneral said:


> So, what is your take on dash cams while Ubering? I feel it serves as security and safety.. But is it legal in Corpus Christi to record your passengers? It did play a major role for our fellow Uber driver that was punched by that Taco Bell exec... What do you think?


Just don't post the video to YouTube. That'll get you sued. If you have anissue, only show to law enforcement.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Why? It's your car and your safety. You don't need anyone's permission. That clod who roughed up the Uber driver is going to get laughed out of court.


Good point and thank you for it.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The problem is its no longer your car. You have to follow their rules when working, you have to do your job well or get deactivated.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> The problem is its no longer your car. You have to follow their rules when working, you have to do your job well or get deactivated.


If only, right? Since we're not professional or even licensed livery drivers, we can pretty much do whatever we please with our cars. Remember, we're ICs, not employees, so we have very wide latitude with regard to safety equipment we install in our vehicles. I didn't get anyone's permission to enhance my safety with a dashcam and I have no intention of doing so. My safety and peace of mind are far too important to leave up to someone else. As IC's, we should all take this approach, then install a dual-channel dashcam. Remember, we drive cars available for public hire, so there is no expectation of privacy.


----------



## ubertrooper (Dec 24, 2015)

GranGeneral said:


> So, what is your take on dash cams while Ubering? I feel it serves as security and safety.. But is it legal in Corpus Christi to record your passengers? It did play a major role for our fellow Uber driver that was punched by that Taco Bell exec... What do you think?


I don't have one..yet! I will soon, and for all the reasons listed here. I'm a former peace officer. Cops use them inside their cars in California all the time. One way they use them is to leave the video or tape recorder going and leave the persons in custody in the car and step out. They often have incriminating conversations while the officer is gone form the vehicle. In California, the law states that there is no expectation of privacy in a vehicle.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

As well as the legalities, consider that Uber always takes the side of the person providing Uber with money, the rider. I'm willing to bet that if a rider complains to Uber that there was a camera in your car, Uber can just deactivate you. And there is no Court of Appeal.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> As well as the legalities, consider that Uber always takes the side of the person providing Uber with money, the rider. I'm willing to bet that if a rider complains to Uber that there was a camera in your car, Uber can just deactivate you. And there is no Court of Appeal.


Would there be a downside to that action?


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Would there be a downside to that action?


I'm presuming that you're driving your UberX because you want to drive your UberX. No-one's forcing you?
If driving your UberX is that bad that being deactivated would be a positive, then stop driving your UberX.

I see so many people whinging on these forums that driving for Uber is so negative for them, I am astounded that they keep doing it, and thinking that whinging in some random online forum will somehow help.


----------



## Wdsniderman (Jan 2, 2016)

Does uber have a policy against cameras?


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Wdsniderman said:


> Does uber have a policy against cameras?


I asked Uber's "support" people and this was the reply I received:
"As an independent contractor, it is your choice as to whether or not you'd like to have a camera in your car. That said, it is important that you follow local regulations regarding proper disclosure of any recording that you do, and we do find that riders tend to find being recorded an uncomfortable experience, *which may impact your ratings*." (my emphasis)


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> I'm presuming that you're driving your UberX because you want to drive your UberX. No-one's forcing you?
> If driving your UberX is that bad that being deactivated would be a positive, then stop driving your UberX.
> 
> I see so many people whinging on these forums that driving for Uber is so negative for them, I am astounded that they keep doing it, and thinking that whinging in some random online forum will somehow help.


I drive Uber as a form of community service to honor my kid brother who died in a non-vehicular alcohol-related accident six years ago. I sure as hell don't do it for the money. So if I get deactivated, why would I giveashit? I can do community service anywhere. I have a 4.96 rating, so it'd be Uber's loss, not mine. If I can keep one or two drunks from getting behind the wheel, then I'm fulfilling my community service goal.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I drive Uber as a form of community service ...


Uber are making profit from your community service.
There are hundreds of charities that are in need of volunteer drivers. Go and work with any one of those. I volunteer drive for two charities, and I Uber in the quiet times.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> Uber are making profit from your community service.
> There are hundreds of charities that are in need of volunteer drivers. Go and work with any one of those. I volunteer drive for two charities, and I Uber in the quiet times.


That is a fine suggestion.


----------



## Wdsniderman (Jan 2, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> I asked Uber's "support" people and this was the reply I received:
> "As an independent contractor, it is your choice as to whether or not you'd like to have a camera in your car. That said, it is important that you follow local regulations regarding proper disclosure of any recording that you do, and we do find that riders tend to find being recorded an uncomfortable experience, *which may impact your ratings*." (my emphasis)


Thanks for asking.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Wdsniderman said:


> Thanks for asking.


But really, when it comes to increasing our collective safety, we really shouldn't be giving a shmit if riders rate us lower for having a camera. Look, they're swine if they don't understand that a camera keeps _everyone _safer and behaving better. And I don't give a crap what swine think.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> when it comes to increasing our collective safety, we really shouldn't be giving a shmit if riders rate us lower for having a camera


Quite true but, if you lose your job, no more income. And there's no court of appeal, or worker's union, or workplace health and safety, etc...


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> How can you Uber for a profit in that? Payments? Interest? Higher Insurance? Depreciation? It must not produce a lot of actual net profit.


How can you Uber for profit in ANYTHING at these rates??


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> Quite true but, if you lose your job, no more income. And there's no court of appeal, or worker's union, or workplace health and safety, etc...


Is there a downside to that scenario?


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Is there a downside to that scenario?


Serious question, if that's the way you feel about this, why do you do it?
Or are just a little troll?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> Serious question, if that's the way you feel about this, why do you do it?
> Or are just a little troll?


Not at all. I drive for Uber as a form of community service. See, my kid brother died a couple years ago in a non-vehicular alcohol-related accident. In his memory, I drive for Uber as my means of helping to keep drunken sots from getting behind the wheel. And if I can in some small way keep a drunk from hurting or killing himself and others, then I have accomplished my goal. No troll activity at all. See, at with a 4.96 rating, if I somehow manage to get deactivated - which is highly unlikely - it's really more of a loss for Uber than it is for me. To this day, I keep a photo of my brother on my dash when I'm driving Uber.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Uber cares naught for you or your brother. As I said earlier, your "community service" is misguided; Uber are the only one to gain any benefit.
Anyhow, if that's the reason you drive, why do you ask:


> Is there a downside to that scenario?


Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> Uber cares naught for you or your brother. As I said earlier, your "community service" is misguided; Uber are the only one to gain any benefit.
> Anyhow, if that's the reason you drive, why do you ask:
> 
> Doesn't make sense.


Of course it makes sense. I honor my brother's memory and my kids get their lunch money. And any tips I earn I keep above my visor so that I can hand cash to the panhandlers who hang out on the medians at stoplights. That's a total win for me. See, it's all about making Uber work for us as individuals. Each driver needs to find his/her own rhythm and pattern.
Anything else I can clarify for you, or are you good for now?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> Uber cares naught for you or your brother. As I said earlier, your "community service" is misguided; Uber are the only one to gain any benefit.
> Anyhow, if that's the reason you drive, why do you ask:
> 
> Doesn't make sense.


Dude, you're being trolled. Quite masterfully too.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> How can you Uber for profit in ANYTHING at these rates??


Because I drive XL, it's a part time gig, and my market has higher rates. If I couldn't, I wouldn't.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Why? It's your car and your safety. You don't need anyone's permission. That clod who roughed up the Uber driver is going to get laughed out of court.


Just checked and Maryland is a 2 party consent state so I will invest in a dash cam and go from there. But, do I have to have signage that reads something like "Smile, you're on camera" like I see in stores in this "Urban" area??


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> Just checked and Maryland is a 2 party consent state so I will invest in a dash cam and go from there. But, do I have to have signage that reads something like "Smile, you're on camera" like I see in stores in this "Urban" area??


If you want to. Or, you can just turn off the audio recording. Video has very few restrictions in most areas.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> If you want to. Or, you can just turn off the audio recording. Video has very few restrictions in most areas.


Thank you Hunt To Eat!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> Just checked and Maryland is a 2 party consent state so I will invest in a dash cam and go from there. But, do I have to have signage that reads something like "Smile, you're on camera" like I see in stores in this "Urban" area??


I posted a thread about this very issue with dashcams in the D.C. area thread. I spoke to MD/DC/VA attorneys about this & was told this:

VA/DC/MD: You can video (no sound) all you want, no problems.

Video with sound recording:
DC/VA: they're one party consent jurisdictions. As long as one party (you) consent you're fine

MD: two party consent, meaning both you & other party have to know you're being recorded. Attorney said it's not fully established whether Uber/Lyft are taxis or private vehicles.in the eyes of the law. She thought you'd be ok with a notice in the vehicle saying 'for security purposes all interactions in this vehicle may be subject to recording' or something close. I'll go this route as I don't want to be a guinea pig for Uber to test out what the new laws are.

As for ratings, I think most pax don't pay attention to the crap Uber tells us that matters for ratings (water/mints/music etc.). As long as you get them there alive, safe & as quickly as possible & don't call them something, they're fine.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

New2This said:


> I posted a thread about this very issue with dashcams in the D.C. area thread. I spoke to MD/DC/VA attorneys about this & was told this:
> 
> VA/DC/MD: You can video (no sound) all you want, no problems.
> 
> ...


More great info. Thank you New2This!!


----------



## ShaneReactions (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a BlackVue DR750LW 2 Channel, so it records front and back and allows you to view recordings on your phone instantly. I put the rear camera up front facing back so it records the passengers. Only a few people have asked me what it was and I said it was a dash cam. I have no reason to hide it. Plus I drive a Cadillac and don't want any questions as to damage, if it ever occurs. All the passengers who asked me about it have thought it was a great idea - no one ever seemed put off or concerned about being recorded. I'm sure they feel safer, as do I. I even noticed my driving is better here in Chicago since I know I'm being watched as well.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

I think as long as it is legal in one's city, every driver should install a two way cam to protect drivers from frivolous lawsuits.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I think as long as it is legal in one's city, every driver should install a two way cam to protect drivers from frivolous lawsuits.


The malnourished coyote couldn't agree with you more. As inexpensive as dashcams are anymore, it's foolhardy not to have one.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> But people's actions are usually guided by the principle that they only do it...
> 
> If they HAVE to.


You are right, I'm sure. Fortunately, the coyote is a dyed-in-the-wool pragmatist, so he's able to see more than three minutes into the future.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I have a 9mm "Camera" on my hip, all the security I need.


----------

